# VLC bei Video zittert

## Finswimmer

Hi,

seit einem Update vor längerer Zeit passiert es, dass selbstaufgenommene TV-Videos (mpeg2, ts) mit dem VLC "zittern".

Das Bild läuft zunächst normal, anschließend werden schätzungsweise 1-2 Frames öfter abgespielt und anschließend geht es normal weiter.

Das Ganze passiert dann ca. alle 20s.

Eingestellt ist automatisch als Video-Ausgabe. Aber auch eine Änderung auf andere Systeme hat nichts geholfen.

Im Vollbild scheint der Fehler öfter aufzutreten als im Fenster.

Andere Dateien, mkv, scheinen nicht (so stark) betroffen zu sein.

Leider wüsste ich nicht, welche Infos ich euch geben kann, daher:

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation 3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)

Lenovo Thinkpad T430s

Vielen Dank

Tobi

----------

## franzf

Verwendest du Hardwarebeschleunigung via libva-intel-driver?

Was passiert wenn du den vlc downgradest?

Ansonsten ist der vlc halt auch nicht mehr der Jüngste, da darf man schonmal zittern...

Was machen denn jüngere Player wie z.B. mpv?

(Ich erinnere mich ganz Dumpf an  Probleme mit der Grafik in SandyBridge, irgendeine Frequenz war ungünstig gewählt, so dass alle paar Dutzend Sekunden ein Frame doppelt ausgegeben wurde. Es ist nur schon solange her und ich war heilfroh dass ich auf meinem System nichts bemerkt hatte... Würde mich aber wundern wenn das jetzt bei dir urplötzlich zu Tage treten würde - außerdem las man, das soll mit neueren intel-GPUs gefixt sein)

//edit:

Das Problem mit intel GPU video playback (betroffen ist 24p) wird z.B. hier besprochen:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=1040878Last edited by franzf on Sat May 23, 2015 6:12 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Klaus Meier

Sind da vielleicht Videos dabei, die du der Öffentlichkeit zum Testen freigeben kannst? Ich habe dieses Problem mit dem VLC nicht.

----------

## Finswimmer

Hardwarebeschleunigung ist an.

Downgrade habe ich nicht gemacht. Könnte ich mal testen.

mpv werde ich morgen mal testen.

Danke für den Hinweis mit dem Zittern. Da schaue ich auch mal rein.

@klaus: Es sind Aufnahmen vom Free-TV. Ich weiß nicht, ob ich das verteilen darf.

Andererseits geht das gleiche Video mt mplayer von der Kommandozeile ohne Probleme...

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Hardwarebeschleunigung ist an.
> 
> Downgrade habe ich nicht gemacht. Könnte ich mal testen.
> 
> mpv werde ich morgen mal testen.
> ...

 

Super  :Smile: 

mplayer kann kein libva. Du kannst mpv mit und ohne und auch vlc mal ohne HW-Beschleunigung testen.

Wenn es auf HW-Beschleunigung rausläuft haben wir ein Prblem *Husten*  :Wink: 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wenn es mit mplayer einwandfrei geht, dann ist das Video ja wohl nicht kaputt. Das wollte ich damit testen.

Du hast ja Intel Grafik, welche nur vaapi unterstützt. Der mplayer kann aber nur vdpau nutzen. Deshalb läuft bei dir das Video mit mplayer ohne Hardwarebeschleunigung. Da klemmt es vielleicht. Ansonsten fahre ich momentan voll auf den mpv ab. Spielt alles ab, keine überladene Oberfläche. Toll mit der Tastatur zu bedienen. Die Oberfläche vom VLC hasse ich. Jetzt wo du es sagst fällt mir etwas ähnliches ein. Ich hatte mal das Problem, dass bei mir alle paar Minuten das Bild grün wurde und irgendwie hing. Klingt irgendwie ähnlich wie dein Problem. Das passierte aber nicht beim Dragon, der ja den VLC als Backend nutzt.

Gelöst habe ich das Problem dadurch, dass ich den VLC nicht mehr nutze und mir das nicht mehr so gegenwärtig war. Beim mpv musst du für Hardwarebeschleunigung manuell eine Konfigurationsdatei anlegen. Die heißt /etc/mpv/mpv.conf und sollte bei dir (wie bei mir) folgenden Inhalt haben:

```
--hwdec=vaapi

--vo=vaapi
```

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> /etc/mpv/mpv.conf und sollte bei dir (wie bei mir) folgenden Inhalt haben:
> 
> ```
> --hwdec=vaapi
> 
> ...

 

Wirklich mit dem "--" vorne weg? In meiner ~/.mpv/config habe ich alle Optionen OHNE dem -- eingetragen und es geht. Finde das lesbarer als im cmdline-Stil.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Steht so in der Anleitung. Auf alle Fälle funktioniert es.

----------

## franzf

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Steht so in der Anleitung. Auf alle Fälle funktioniert es.

 

Ich hab kurz in die man-page (unter CONFIGURATION FILES) geschaut - beides geht. "opt=val" ist die normale config syntax, man kann aber auch cmdline-options reinschreiben  :Smile: 

----------

## Finswimmer

mpv funktioniert super und da ich momentan wenig Zeit habe, reicht mir das als Lösung.

Danke für den Tip!

----------

